# Do anacharis leaves ever grow back?



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

My goldies ate most of them bald and i'm wondering if its pointless to have them planted still ???? will they grow back???


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Some of my Anacharis plant leaves didn't survive a H2O2 treatment for algae and eventually grew back.


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

i used excel on mine took a good bit of time for the leaves to grow back.

as long as the stems stay green the leaves wil grow back.


----------



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

Excellent. Thanks so much - now if I can keep them from nibbling the leaves, I'll be golden!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't think the "leaves" ever grow back. The plant just keeps on growing higher and the new growth has "leaves". You can just prune off the good looking part and replant it, discarding the ugly bottom parts. Or leave a short stub of the bottom and hope it sends out new shoots.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Ditto what Hoppy said. Once a leaf is gone it is gone, but the plant will keep growing new stem and new leaves.


----------



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

Hmmm that is exactly what I'm noticing!! The tops of the anacharis are "sprouting" bright green leaves but the stems are still bare. I'm hoping the fish won't notice and won't eat it. Soon then I guess I'd better cut off the bottoms and replant - but who knows? I may leave them and just have a Suess-tree effect in the tank


----------

